# Dodge/telfair line



## Chadx1981 (Jun 1, 2016)

We are looking for members on approx 900 acres with some other options to add more in the mix. We have 6 guys and looking for a 7th. We big buck hunt and like to shoot mature bucks. Kids are welcome to hunt with members. We supplemental feed year round and have been for many of years. There are community stands with food plots feeder etc. You are more then welcome to hang ur own climber or lock-on etc for personal The property is a few different tracts with ag planted in rotation. A few creeks depending on the year could be wet or dry. Camp is included but required to split power and help the up keep of the camp property. The price includes supplemental feed, and seed for food plots and camp house. $2000. If ur a serious inquiry u can text message me at 3524276186 and I will share some trail cam photos along with bucks we have harvested. U will be impressed I'll promise u that. If u wanna see the property there will be a couple members up there on the 10th of June.


UPDATE****** This is deer and hog only no turkey. Also we prefer members from more then 2 1/2hours due to the fact we are all 4 plus hours. Thanks!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jun 15, 2016)

Bump


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Jun 15, 2016)

Got any aerials of the property and deer killed in past seasons


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes aerials are a little tuff it's a bunch of different prorperties but I can show u. Text me Tomm. If I don't respond I can get back to you. I work on a boat and no phone allowed. 3524276186 turkey is not included as of right now.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jun 16, 2016)

Here's mine


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jun 16, 2016)

Sorry it's side ways


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jun 16, 2016)

I have plenty of pics especially of the smarter ones


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jun 22, 2016)

Update still looking folks


----------



## roscoe54 (Jun 23, 2016)

Chad you might want to put a ad in Craigslist South Florida good luck.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jun 23, 2016)

Good idea I'll try that roscoe


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm  about 1.5 hours from the club and would like to see it if it's possible. Would also like to see some pictures.  912-278-9809


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jun 28, 2016)

Where exactly are u located


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 7, 2016)

We are all going this weekend if anyone is interested in looking at the property< let me know please and thanks! happy hunting


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 7, 2016)

Yall shoot any good deer?


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes and feed some better ones lol


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 7, 2016)

That's how it usually goes...


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 7, 2016)

U interested


----------



## oldwayscrittrgettr (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello Name is Royce I am very interested in your club if you are still looking for Members or Member. I think I live far enough away to suit you.  I live in Kingsland Georgia so I'm more than 2.5 hours away. One question I will ask right off is is the club family oriented? Two what are dues and how many people do you have hunting on the 900 acres?
912 245 4251
Jason Pierce


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 14, 2016)

Good morning Jason and thanks for inquiring. Ur questions are all answered in the original post.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 23, 2016)

....


----------



## rance56 (Jul 23, 2016)

Is it Royce or Jason


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 23, 2016)

I don't know what ur asking Rance.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 23, 2016)

I see what u mean now lol


----------



## ruvig8r (Jul 26, 2016)

Could you tell me exactly where your located?  Also... Do you allow guests? Does your camp have water and electric and can i leave a camper there year round? I live in lakeland, fl so i assume i'm over 2 1/2 hours away.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 26, 2016)

Please text me 3524276186


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 26, 2016)

Milan , Ga yes we allow guest but there are rules. Contact me via text at ur leisure.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 26, 2016)

U copy sir


----------

